# How about "yours?"



## siri_iris

Ένας φίλος με ρώτησε "πώς ήταν το ΣΚ σου?" 
Θέλω να απαντάω λέγοντας:  


"Καλά ----- ;" "Good yours?"
"Καλά, ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο ΣΚ, κάνουμε κάτι" - "Good, I hope next weekend we do something"
"Έδωσα ιδιωτικά μαθήματα ισπανικών" / "ιδιωτικά φροντιστήρια ισπανικών" - "I gave private Spanish classes"

I feel like a native Greek speaker would form these sentences differently, if so would you correct them, please?


----------



## LoukasX

1st sentence
''καλά, το δικό σου;

the rest of the sentences sound ok to me. Maybe in the 2nd sentence you could say''Καλά, ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο σκ ΘΑ κάνουμε κάτι''


----------



## Stephie1806

Well, about the second sentence, you could also say: "Καλά, ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο σαββατοκύριακο _*να*_ κάνουμε κάτι". What's more, when you say GAVE private spanish classes, what to you mean. You started attending, probably?


----------



## Perseas

siri_iris said:


> "Έδωσα ιδιωτικά μαθήματα ισπανικών" / "ιδιωτικά φροντιστήρια ισπανικών" - "I gave private Spanish classes"


"Δίνω μάθημα" usually means "I take a test/an exam in a subject".

I think you are looking for something like "έκανα/είχα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα ισπανικών", which goes either for a teacher or a student.


----------



## Stephie1806

Well, I think it would be better to use "test" - "τεστ" or "exam" - "διαγώνισμα", instead of "δίνω μάθημα". Είναι πολύ καθημερινό. Εξαρτάται πού το χρησιμοποιείς!


----------



## Perseas

Ήθελα απλώς να εξηγήσω ότι η αγγλική έκφραση "I give a class" δεν αντιστοιχεί στην ελληνική "δίνω μάθημα". Το "δίνω μάθημα" θα ταίριαζε π.χ. εδώ: _Χρωστάω ακόμα ένα μάθημα για το πτυχίο και το δίνω αύριο_.


----------



## siri_iris

I teach Spanish, I give Spanish classes on the weekend. I have students that come to my house for class. This is the context.


----------



## Stephie1806

Sorry, my fault. I just didn't understand what you meant. Sο, then, I think the best way to translate it in Greek is "Διδάσκω ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα ισπανικών".


----------



## Perseas

@siri_iris 
See post #4. I 've already answered your initial question.


----------

